
Engineering Student Builds Real Transforming Robot Car - vaksel
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/engineering-student-builds-real-transforming-robot-car
======
dkokelley
Very cool, but I never saw it actually walking. It rolled and scooted, but no
walking.

~~~
vaksel
this one walks:

[http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-
gadget/wr-07-a-real-...](http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-
gadget/wr-07-a-real-transformer)

------
TrevorJ
I like his solution for steering the robot as well. It appears to have a wheel
or roller stationed on it's chest laterally so when the front wheels lift of
the ground he can rotate the 'bot around the rear axle.

------
keltecp11
Sell to Tyco Toys... I want one.

